# Lake Oconee Open Tournament



## Latty22 (Feb 5, 2014)

The Oconee County Bass Club is hosting an Open Tournament on March 22nd from the Public Ramp in Sugar Creek.

Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat includes Big Fish Pot
80% payout -100% Big Fish
1 out 7 payout
WHEN: March 22nd 2014
WHERE: Sugar Creek Public Ramp on Lake Oconee
TIME: Safe Light (approximately 6:30) –3:30 p.m.

Competitors will register morning of tournament, and boat numbers assigned as you register.


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Corrections on End time.  End time is 330. 

End time is 330.


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Mar 2, 2014)

Your flier states 12 minimum length limits. Good luck with that!


----------



## cuz1220 (Mar 2, 2014)

everyone will be on sinclair that day fro berrys, why dont you do a Sunday tourney, might get some more baots.


----------



## Travis Clay (Mar 3, 2014)

Not everybody fishes berrys


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 3, 2014)

We know that on Oconee they have to be 14 inches so, it also states that State Regs will be followed.  But of you know that since you have the flyer.  Mis Prints happen and we all make mistakes. 

We know that Berry's is fishing at Sinclair but that was the only time we thought about. We use to do this tournament on Lake Russell hence the mis print that Eugene is spekaing of, so we thought we would try Oconee this year.

If your not fishing Berry's we welcome you to our event.


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Should give some other people chance maybe to win some money on Oconee.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 3, 2014)

So I take it you won't be holding your annual Lake Russell open tournament this year?


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 4, 2014)

No sir, the date that we normally have used, already had tournaments going out. Like the Blue Devil Marching, then the BFL, so we felt it would be best if we moved it.


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Any more rules I should know about ? Thinking about entering if I can scrape together entree fee


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Rules?*

Not sure exactly what you are asking, the rules are just like any big tournament as far as safety.  Oconee has a 14 in. size limit so that will be enforced and not the 12 in that is on the flyer.  Flyer rules were not really changed from when we did an open tournament on Lake Russell.  

I you have a specific question please ask.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok thanks. Sorry for the vague question


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Tomas1 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's supposed to rain Saturday.
 Is the tournament still on ?


----------



## larry foster (Mar 18, 2014)

Are you still having your Oconee tournament this weekend?


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes tournament is still on. See yall there


----------



## Got2Hnt (Mar 21, 2014)

Assuming you'll be taking sign ups at the ramp?


----------



## Got2Hnt (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry I read the rest of it and saw my question was already answered.


----------

